# Plowing gravel and dirt driveways



## 97S104x4

So I plow a lot of gravel and dirt driveways, are there any tips short of keeping the plow 1 or 2" higher off the ground, or lowering the skids (plow does not have any).

Any tricks to help so I don't dig up the whole driveway.


----------



## kimber750

Search gravel pipe, yard saver or plowing gravel drives. Plenty of info


----------



## MLG

The biggest hassle is for the homeowner, (maybe that's you), having to dig lots of gravel out of their yard in the spring. Maybe you've had to do that. Even though it doesn't appear like it, it's easy in a single plowing to drop a whole bunch of gravel (mixed in with the snow) in the yard. When spring comes, there can be way too much to just leave, and sometimes the only way to get it out is to pick it out by hand. It's a bunch of work.

I've got a couple gravel driveways and what I do is on the first plowing, if the ground isn't hard frozen, I drive like you said with the blade a couple inches above the surface. If I plow into the gravel by mistake I don't push it far into the yard. After the 2nd plowing I set the plow with the blade raised an inch above the gravel (with shoes). If you don't have any shoes, consider picking up some aftermarket ones, or even used ones off craigslist. I'm a believer in them. If you don't, you're probably going to plow a bunch of of gravel in the yard and have a bunch of extra work in the spring, unfortunately.

Dirt is a lot easier because it freezes hard, solid. Only problem is in the spring or exposed areas that warm up and ya can peel into it or spin yer tires making a mess. But when it's frozen hard, it plows well.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Or search for Yard guard .

I have almost 1000ft of gravel driveway to plow.
Raise the plow untill it's frozen,
Then I let the plow float .

shoes leave a littel behind or they will dig ruts in the soft gravel
Causing the plow to dig in and trip.

Leaving a littel snow behind leads to a hardback snow that turns to ice.
So now you sand a gravel drive.
Salt will just make a mud hole.

Some swear by the yard guard tho.


----------



## kimber750

SnoFarmer said:


> Or search for Yard guard .


Whatever the kids are calling it nowadays.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Ya ,have to, have a ear to the jive that's happening at the playground.
Lol


----------



## SPSully

So yard guard is the gravel pipe?


----------



## SPSully

http://www.plowsite.com/threads/yard-guard-gravel-guard-sod-pipe.133478/page-2

great idea!!! Took quite a bit of digging to find it. Someone who might b named SnoFarmer mentions it a whole bunch so it gets lots of hits. LOL Seriously though, I love the idea. Just wish I had thought of it.


----------



## FredG

I don't clean no stone that gets plowed up because the ground is not froze. You can use the Guard maybe it will help I never used one, I have a rubber edge I use on stone. Still will push some stone if ground is not froze.


----------



## allagashpm

I plow quite a few gravel drives and roads. 
Last year was brutal because it was 50 degrees one day and the next we would get 8 or 10 inches. I moved a lot of gravel. 
If it isn't frozen just try lifting it an inch or so, but it's easier said than done. 
I might let the first 2 or 3 inch snow storm go without plowing so it forms a good base, which is what I did last week. 
Once you have a base and the Temps cooperate you can plow it just like asphalt. 
I try to limit getting gravel or reclaim in someone's yard, but most people understand that is part of living in Maine with a gravel drive.


----------



## SnoFarmer

If Ya can't master lifting the plow a littel technic .
Then backdrag the whole thing.

This will remove a littel and it will leave you the start of your packed snow & gravel base
For the rest of the winter in most cases.


----------



## SnoFarmer

SPSully said:


> So yard guard is the gravel pipe?


It's the other way around.

Lol
I'll mention et again.
But this time I'll leave a link to make finding it easer.

Yard guard
http://www.plowsite.com/threads/yard-guard-gravel-guard-sod-pipe.133478/page-2


----------



## COAL REAPER

I have a millings based lane, 1/2 mile long with two switchbacks. Its a nightmare to plow until a good base freezes down.


----------



## leolkfrm

COAL REAPER said:


> I have a millings based lane, 1/2 mile long with two switchbacks. Its a nightmare to plow until a good base freezes down.


follow the link, it works great


----------



## kimber750

COAL REAPER said:


> I have a millings based lane, 1/2 mile long with two switchbacks. Its a nightmare to plow until a good base freezes down.


Well then you would be a good candidate for the gravel yard pipe guard, or was yard gravel guard pipe? Anyway cut a slice in a pipe, mount it to cutting edge and go.


----------



## TerrForms

I have been plowing gravel drives and 2 gravel roads for 11 years. I finally got rid of the plow shoes and welded a 2" angle iron on the edge on the Meyer. Works good. When plowing paved parking lots not so good as it wants to float.


----------



## Philbilly2

I'm sorry, is it that hard to drop the plow and pump "up" to load the suspension so you don't dig up the gravel?


----------



## SnoFarmer

yes,


----------



## TerrForms

The customers want as much off as possible and the gravel roads are 1 mile. The system I use works well for me and all the contracts are happy. If it ain't broke don't change it.


----------



## SnoFarmer

don't you get a lot of build up?

and what is the hardness and thickness of the angle iron you are using?

after a few miles and a few lots isn't it seeing a bit of wear?


----------



## Philbilly2

who


----------



## SnoFarmer

is on first.


----------



## Philbilly2

what? :laugh:


----------



## Philbilly2

I know, I know second base...


----------



## SnoFarmer

running a yard guard all season, dont you get a lot of packed snow built up over the season


----------



## leolkfrm

not really, usually a few melts in there too


----------



## darryl g

Back blading gravel is a lot easier on it. I will raise up a bit on the forward pass then drop it all the way down on the backdrag sometimes.

I use a rubber paddle handheld power broom and a large backpack blower in the spring for cleanup of gravel on the lawn. If it isn't frozen all you're going to do with shoes is cut grooves.


----------



## RS69

Kim


darryl g said:


> Back blading gravel is a lot easier on it. I will raise up a bit on the forward pass then drop it all the way down on the backdrag sometimes.
> 
> I use a rubber paddle handheld power broom and a large backpack blower in the spring for cleanup of gravel on the lawn. If it isn't frozen all you're going to do with shoes is cut grooves.


I agree.


----------



## DanByTheSea

I saw somewhere, where a guy had a lenght of steel pipe (notched to fit over cutting edge), with a flat bar welded onto each end, with a hole at the top of the plate... he would lift his low, slip on the pipe, drop the plow and put a pin in each end plate... locking the pipe in place...
when he was done his gravel, he would pull the pins, lift the blade and remove the pipe, put it in back of truck and keep on plowing...

Fastest and most versatile set-up I have seen to date...

I only do my yard and have a trailing edge, rather than a cutting edge... I don't even damage grass, unless it is on the steep side of a hill and I catch an edge...


----------



## DanByTheSea

DanByTheSea said:


> I saw somewhere, where a guy had a lenght of steel pipe (notched to fit over cutting edge), with a flat bar welded onto each end, with a hole at the top of the plate... he would lift his low, slip on the pipe, drop the plow and put a pin in each end plate (locking it to the plow)... locking the pipe in place...
> when he was done his gravel, he would pull the pins, lift the blade and remove the pipe, put it in back of truck and keep on plowing...
> 
> Fastest and most versatile set-up I have seen to date...
> 
> I only do my yard and have a trailing edge, rather than a cutting edge... I don't even damage grass, unless it is on the steep side of a hill and I catch an edge...


----------

